# A Few Things For Sale



## slf (Feb 4, 2005)

Everything you need to make your own floating jig heads $150. 2 older but like new Midland 2way radios. $20. 4 infrared and 2 flash trail cams ( some have issues and some work) if you are trail cam savy you might be able to fix them.$20.


----------



## slf (Feb 4, 2005)

slf said:


> Everything you need to make your own floating jig heads $150. 2 older but like new Midland 2way radios. $20. 4 infrared and 2 flash trail cams ( some have issues and some work) if you are trail cam savy you might be able to fix them.$20.
> View attachment 481101
> View attachment 481102
> View attachment 481103


Sorry, located on Berlin Lake


----------

